# Feeling lost



## Huntingstoneboy (Feb 10, 2013)

Who was the supplier? Hard to find virgins, and even harder to get the hive to accept a new queen if a virgin or cells are present (perhaps impossible). Refer to the handbook.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

I don't know why they told you to do that! I'm in the same area as you and I'm still raising queens and yes there are still plenty of drones. By the way welcome to Beesource if you need any help just pm me I'm in your area.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Mostly once a hive has swarmed it's better to let nature take it's course and they requeen themselves with the queen they have raised.

However now you have done it, just a case of checking a week or two after introducing the queen to see if she is laying eggs. If she isn't, it's likely you missed one of the queen cells or virgins, so the bees killed the introduced queen but will soon have their own queen, mating percentages for swarm raised queens are generally pretty good.

If none of this appears to happen, get back to the thread with exact dates and you'll get advice where things should be at by this time and what you can do.

By the way I never tell a new beekeeper to go hunting for virgins they are so easy to miss, and may not even be in the hive when you are looking for them. There is always another easier way.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Like Slowdrone and Oldtimer I agree, its not too late to raise a queen. More than likely, your new queen will be killed and the virgin will be mated, in the end you will have the same result. Welcome to Beesource. I'm not sure who gave you that advice, but whats done is done. You will be fine I'm sure. Slowdrones your neighbor. Good Luck and again, welcome. G


----------



## Bees of SC (Apr 12, 2013)

You are not lost, you are here with the best people to get advice from..How many hives does your supplier have? He/she gave bad advice...


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## snickers (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks to all for helping. I feel better already. Will let you know what happens in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Supplier told me to empty the hive and find virgin queen and kill her and remove all queen cells.

That is the worst advice I've ever heard... Did he also tell you the next time your computer acts up you should pour warm root beer on the keyboard? That's better advice (though terrible). 

I would have left the virgin (if there is one). If the queen cells were still capped I probably would have put some into some nucs to get free queens. I'd leave at least two because I don't KNOW there is a virgin queen in there... and I don't know that both of these cells are viable. I'm mostly pulling some bees off to prevent afterswarms.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Wow.
Have caught swarms in August this year. My colonies that I'm uniting for winter turn around and decide they want to make queen cells so I'd agree that if the bees think it's not to late too make queen cells that it's probably not too late to get them mated. 

Now I'm going to tell you what to do. Snickers and Slow Drone are going to meet for lunch at "The Front Porch" diner in dickson, tennessee. C'mon...go meet each other. It's obviously meant to be.

It took me 35 years to meet other beekeepers in my area. Kept to myself and it costed me BIG. Get some beekeeper friends, it matters.


----------



## snickers (Sep 1, 2015)

aunt betty said:


> Wow.
> Have caught swarms in August this year. My colonies that I'm uniting for winter turn around and decide they want to make queen cells so I'd agree that if the bees think it's not to late too make queen cells that it's probably not too late to get them mated.
> 
> Now I'm going to tell you what to do. Snickers and Slow Drone are going to meet for lunch at "The Front Porch" diner in dickson, tennessee. C'mon...go meet each other. It's obviously meant to be.
> ...


I would love to meet Slow Drone for lunch. Have busy day but possibly tomorrow. I studied bees for 3 years before starting a hive this year.


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Good luck and welcome to you snickers! Do give us an update when you can.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with your bees! Sounds like your supplier wanted to sell you a queen. Agree with advice above. Keep us informed.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

GaryG74 said:


> Sounds like your supplier wanted to sell you a queen.


That was what I was going to say!

All I can add is to give the bees every advantage you can. Feed. Be sure they have room to put up stores, and inspect and weigh to be sure they do so. Maybe a windbreak this winter.


----------

